# ترخيص برنامج VCarve Pro V5.5



## kly73 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوان ارجو المساعده لدي برنامج VCarve Pro V5.5 مثبت في الحاسبه الماكنه ولدي قرص يحوي البرنامج ورقم السيريلنمبر الخاص به, حاولت ان اثبته هذا البرنامج في حاسبه اخرى وادخل رقم السيريل يقول السيريل خطأ اخوان كيف اتجاوز هذه المشكله


----------



## kly73 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يوجد البرنامج بشكل نسخه تعليميه على موقع www.vectric.com


----------



## kly73 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لماذا لا يوجد رد اخوان هذا برنامج جميل وسهل جدا


----------



## aeehm (29 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هل استطعت تنصيب البرنامج 
اذا عندك حل للتنصيب ارجو مساعدتي بذلك الموضوع
اخوك علاء الدين الطائي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يونيو 2013)

قد يكون السيريال مرتبط بالرقم التسلسلي للحاسب والمعالج الخاص بالماكينه ولا يمكن نقله لحاسب آخر حيث أن كل معالج له رقم خاص به


----------



## maestro123 (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وجدت لكم هذا الرابط لنسخة أحدث من البرنامج 4shared folder - vcarve pro 6.0 (cracked) download free
مع تحياتي


----------



## zazmad04 (12 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (13 يوليو 2013)

قد يكون السيريال مرتبط بالرقم التسلسلي للحاسب والمعالج الخاص بالماكينه​


----------

